# [PPC] !!! No gcc found

## Heverkuhn

Premessa: ho appena installato gentoo su un G3. Dopo l'emersione di qualche pacchetto e la rimozione e l'aggiunta di qualche  USE flag lancio un emerge -uNDv world && emerge --depclean && revdep-rebuild

quest'ultimo mi si pianta su dev-perl:XML-Parser-2.34-r1.

Dopodiche non sono riuscito piu' ad emergere nulla e guarda un po....

```
 emerge --info

!!! No gcc found. You probably need to 'source /etc/profile'

!!! to update the environment of this terminal and possibly

!!! other terminals also.

Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/ppc/ppc32/2007.0/G3, [unavailable], glibc-2.7-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r1 ppc)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r1 ppc 750CXe

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 22 Nov 2007 17:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.1-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="ppc ~ppc"

CBUILD="powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -pipe -mcpu=750 -mpowerpc-gfxopt -mmultiple -mstring"

CHOST="powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -pipe -mcpu=750 -mpowerpc-gfxopt -mmultiple -mstring"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--timeout=500"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl alsa berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 isdnlog midi mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pcre perl ppc pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection session spl ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="aoa aoa-fabric-layout aoa-onyx aoa-soundbus aoa-soundbus-i2s aoa-tas aoa-toonie powermac usb-audio via82xx" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="r128 fbdev"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

 Ovviamente gcc c'e' ancora e ho lanciato un source /etc/profile e un env-update 

 mi sfugge qualcosa di veramente stupido, vero?

Grazie

Heverz 

Ciao   :Smile: 

----------

## Scen

```

gcc-config -l

```

che dice?

----------

## Heverkuhn

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> gcc-config -l
> ...

 

 mi dice

```

 * gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid!

 [1] powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu-4.2.2
```

ci sono problemi anche con libstdc++.so.6

infatti non si aprono nemmeno le pagine del man

```

groff: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

----------

## Scen

I messaggi sono chiari: c'è qualcosa che non va nella tua toolchain. Non essendo esperto dell'architettura ppc lascio il posto a chi ne sa + di me, nel frattempo di consiglio di postare l'output di

```

emerge --info

```

e il contenuto di /etc/make.conf

in modo da poterti aiutare + facilmente.

----------

## randomaze

Moved from Forum di discussione italiano to Forum italiano (Italian).

Trattasi di un problema di supporto. 

Peraltro, come da linee guida, é bene evidenzare già nel subject l'architettura diversa da x86 (stavolta lo faccio io)

----------

## Heverkuhn

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Moved from Forum di discussione italiano to Forum italiano (Italian).
> 
> Trattasi di un problema di supporto. 
> 
> Peraltro, come da linee guida, é bene evidenzare già nel subject l'architettura diversa da x86 (stavolta lo faccio io)

 

Scusate l'errore.

 *Scen wrote:*   

> nel frattempo di consiglio di postare l'output di emerge --info 

 

Ho quotato tali informazioni nel primo messaggio del topic...

In ogni caso credo che, visto che nel sistema non ho ancora emerso l'ambiente grafico tanto vale formattare e reinstallare tutto. 

Non so quale possa essere l'errore ma suppongo che comunque dipenda dalla leggerezza con quale ho aggiunto una miriade di USE flag all'inizio (  non avevo quest'errore) per poi concellarle subito dopo. Le ho copiate direttamente da un secondo pc nel quale gentoo è già installato..mi sono reso presto conto che non avevo bisogno del supporto per tutti quei pacchetti che tanto non avrei mai installato. Perciò le ho cancellate e ho  fatto un update completo...mea culpa:P

Grazie

Heverz

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Non credo che delle semplici USE flag che a quanto ho capito poi non hai nemmeno usato per compilare niente possano compromettere cosi' tanto un sistema. purtroppo non ho mai avuto esperienza di ppc e non so proprio come aiutarti.

----------

## Heverkuhn

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> Non credo che delle semplici USE flag che a quanto ho capito poi non hai nemmeno usato per compilare niente possano compromettere cosi' tanto un sistema. purtroppo non ho mai avuto esperienza di ppc e non so proprio come aiutarti.

 

Grazie lo stesso, tanto ora sto rifacendo tutto da capo. Comunque le USE flag le ho usate, tanto è vero che per scaricare il logger di sistema mi ha emerso qualcosa come una cinquantina di pacchetti.E' li che mi sono reso conto che forse avevo esagerato un pò...  :Razz: 

Visto che la cosa mi è saltata agli occhi solo quando sono tornato a casa, ho deciso di rimediare cancellando quelle USE flag e facendo una bella pulizia...

Qualcosa deve essere andato male a quanto pare.... :Razz: 

Grazie comunque del supporto... :Smile: 

Ciao

Heverz

----------

## xdarma

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="ppc ~ppc"
```

Fossi in te deciderei di tenerne solo una: la stabile.

```
CFLAGS="-O3 -pipe -mcpu=750 -mpowerpc-gfxopt -mmultiple -mstring"
```

Secondo le Safe CFLAGS -O3 è instabile su G4.

Se ti servissero dei binari, tanto per accorciare i tempi, prova a seguire questo thread:

G4 binaries available

----------

## Heverkuhn

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Secondo le Safe CFLAGS -O3 è instabile su G4.
> 
> 

 

Il pc è un vecchio G3 perciò ho inserito le CFLAFS consigliate nel make.examples per tali computer:

```
CFLAGS="-O3 -pipe -mcpu=G3 -fno-strict-aliasing"
```

e 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~ppc"
```

Credo che cosi vada, trall'altro su questo pc avrò bisogno esclusivamente deigli strumenti indispensabili e di samba. Non credo emergerò ambiente grafico per ora...

Grazie a tutti per il supporto

Heverz

----------

